

Awesome promo video for tech startup setNight - setnight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jqJrKXaEco
Enjoy the ending, don't want to spoil it but it's pretty humorous :) Feedback is always appreciated and welcome. Best,
- sN Team
======
setnight
enjoy :)

